# Tourer?



## col (6 Mar 2009)

Are there any tourer type bikes out there that are about 300 to 350 ish new?
I looked at the carrera vituoso and dont really want an all out racer, but a more relaxed type for slower cycling but cant find any in the halfords web site or others for my area. thanks. Oh I dont buy on line.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Mar 2009)

Revolution country traveller? About £400.


----------



## col (6 Mar 2009)

Thanks cathryn Ill take a look at that.

Just looked at a review here and it looks just the sort of thing Im looking for.

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/com...revolution-country-traveller.htm&f_cardinal=3


----------



## andrew_s (7 Mar 2009)

If you don't buy online and want something in your area, it would be useful to say where your area is.


----------



## col (7 Mar 2009)

andrew_s said:


> If you don't buy online and want something in your area, it would be useful to say where your area is.




Sorry never thought, Darlington.


----------



## vernon (7 Mar 2009)

col said:


> Sorry never thought, Darlington.



To get your hands on a Revolution Country Traveller you'd have to got to Newcastle or Leeds if you insist on going to a bike shop to buy.

The Raleigh Royal is a suitable alternative to the Revolution and the owner of one who rode an audax with me was very pleased with its performance though one or two bits were below par - the mudguards were flimsy and the tyres were a bit 'draggy'.


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Revolution country traveller? About £400.



Not any more as far as I can see!
here

...2008, £630+ and only 2 sizes.

Have they stopped doing tourers?


----------



## col (7 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> To get your hands on a Revolution Country Traveller you'd have to got to Newcastle or Leeds if you insist on going to a bike shop to buy.
> 
> The Raleigh Royal is a suitable alternative to the Revolution and the owner of one who rode an audax with me was very pleased with its performance though one or two bits were below par - the mudguards were flimsy and the tyres were a bit 'draggy'.





rich p said:


> Not any more as far as I can see!
> here
> 
> ...2008, £630+ and only 2 sizes.
> ...




Newcastle is an easy option, 25 minutes on the train and about £9 return so a good possibility for me.
If they have gone up to that price its too much for me , I could have begged the boss er stretched to 400 but not that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2009)

Dawes Horizon?
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/dawes/horizon-2008-touring-bike-ec000393
Or the Royal...
http://www.holcroscycles.com/productdetail//2111/Raleigh-Royal-Touring-Bike-(2009).html


----------



## col (7 Mar 2009)

I like the look of the orion, very nice, Ill need to get looking round the local shops and see if they have anything like these in. cheers FF.


----------



## aqaleigh (7 Mar 2009)

the VIKING WINDSOR TOURER reatails at £340 or £250 on ride to work scheme 
don't know how good it is myself bu gets a fair write up
if not for less than £400 raleigh royal - claude butler regent


----------



## col (7 Mar 2009)

aqaleigh said:


> the VIKING WINDSOR TOURER reatails at £340 or £250 on ride to work scheme
> don't know how good it is myself bu gets a fair write up
> if not for less than £400 raleigh royal - claude butler regent




Thanks Im taking notes on bike names here, Ill see if there are any in the shops near me.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Mar 2009)

Boo about the country traveller.

It's worth checking out Spa Cycles in Harrogate. Phone 'em. Their actual prices are often lower than their online prices.


----------



## John Ponting (8 Mar 2009)

Harrogate from Darlington looks easy.

How difficult to get to Ilkley ? Check their site and then phone and speak. Jamie was very helpfullwhen I phoned. Ended up not buying from them but that was a maufacturer problem not retailer.

http://www.jdcycles.co.uk/



I know we were told that bike prices would go up this year but some are looking a lot higher than I remember. Could be a function of Global Financial Meltdown or just my age.


----------



## col (8 Mar 2009)

Iv just had a look around my area and other than most shops being closed there seems to be a road race or mountain bike theme, dissapointing.


----------



## vernon (8 Mar 2009)

col said:


> Iv just had a look around my area and other than most shops being closed there seems to be a road race or mountain bike theme, dissapointing.



On my last visit to Darlo, I called into the Bike shop in Bondgate and was not that impressed with their knowledge or stock of touring specific bikes and bike bits. To be fair though, bikes shops tend to stock what there is a demand for. Have you been over to Richmond? http://www.arthurcaygillcycles.co.uk/
He has a range of Hybrids from the Dawes range that might fit the bill providing you are happy with flat bars.

Having left the town for Leeds in 1977, I'm a bit out of touch with the cycling scene in Darlington and its environs as the places to go to in my youth were: Joe Clemensons on North Road and the Taylor brothers over in Stockton or if wanting to travel further afield Ron Kitching in Harrogate. 

My local bike shop in Leeds does not stock tourers but will order one or even handbuild one for customers. EBC stocks tourers but it is not a typical bike shop. It doesn't cope with orders for bits for older drive trains and the assistants are clueless when something not terribly out of the ordinary is asked for.

If you want a dropped bar tourer then I'd take a punt on mail ordering a Raleigh Royale. I rode with a Royale owner/rider today for the second 100km audax that we've ridden together. He's still very happy with the bike six weeks after we last rode together and he's completed seven 100km audaxes on it. He's no lightweight (until he's compared against my carcase) and the bike is coping well.


----------



## col (8 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> On my last visit to Darlo, I called into the Bike shop in Bondgate and was not that impressed with their knowledge or stock of touring specific bikes and bike bits. To be fair though, bikes shops tend to stock what there is a demand for. Have you been over to Richmond? http://www.arthurcaygillcycles.co.uk/
> He has a range of Hybrids from the Dawes range that might fit the bill providing you are happy with flat bars.
> 
> Having left the town for Leeds in 1977, I'm a bit out of touch with the cycling scene in Darlington and its environs as the places to go to in my youth were: Joe Clemensons on North Road and the Taylor brothers over in Stockton or if wanting to travel further afield Ron Kitching in Harrogate.
> ...



That one in bondgate on the corner was shut, Ill get in to have a look on tuesday. But the cycle shop scene has changed since you were here, there used to be a good one at the end of skinnergate near the grainge road roundabout, one opposite the civic but this was a small one, one at the top of yarm road on the roundabout, there was always one halfway up skinnergate too called skinnergate cycles, which closed about a year or two ago, all the others Iv mentioned have gone also. The remaining ones I know off are halfords on the ringroad next to the now closed MFI shop, the one in bondgate, and one up north road opposite where a Caygills used to be which closed some time ago now. Oh and a new one has opened on the north road/albert road junction which used to be a barclays bank, Ill have to get a look in there too.
But it does look like I will be travelling a little further to look, and those you suggested are good candidates, thanks.
The Raleigh royal sounds interesting, Ill take a browse, thanks again.


----------



## vernon (9 Mar 2009)

col said:


> The remaining ones I know off are halfords on the ringroad next to the now closed MFI shop, the one in bondgate, and one up north road opposite where a Caygills used to be which closed some time ago now. Oh and a new one has opened on the north road/albert road junction which used to be a barclays bank, Ill have to get a look in there too.
> But it does look like I will be travelling a little further to look, and those you suggested are good candidates, thanks.
> The Raleigh royal sounds interesting, Ill take a browse, thanks again.



If the bike shop in North Road is still trading - don't waste your time going there. It does not cater for anything beyond bicycle shaped objects and if it has not closed down it is due to as the premises have been sold.


----------



## col (9 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> If the bike shop in North Road is still trading - don't waste your time going there. It does not cater for anything beyond bicycle shaped objects and if it has not closed down it is due to as the premises have been sold.



The one opposite the garage and station road you mean? If that was the one then I know what you mean, I wasnt in a hurry to check theirs, It was going to be a last resort to see if things had improved. But noted all the same , thanks.


----------



## vernon (9 Mar 2009)

col said:


> The one opposite the garage and station road you mean? If that was the one then I know what you mean, I wasnt in a hurry to check theirs, It was going to be a last resort to see if things had improved. But noted all the same , thanks.



Yes that's the one. I know the owner and he's targeting the low end of the bike market. I'm surprised that he makes a living out of the place to be honest.


----------



## col (9 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> Yes that's the one. I know the owner and he's targeting the low end of the bike market. I'm surprised that he makes a living out of the place to be honest.




I havnt been in there for years, it always seems to be closed anyway with the shutters down.


----------



## MichaelM (11 Mar 2009)

Sizes are a bit extreme, but browsing around I came across this these:

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/default.php?cPath=92


----------



## col (11 Mar 2009)

MichaelM said:


> Sizes are a bit extreme, but browsing around I came across this these:
> 
> http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/default.php?cPath=92



Thanks , an 18 would suit my inside leg of 29, interesting link which Iv not seen before.


----------



## col (15 Mar 2009)

It looks like Im going to go for the Raleigh royal, but my question now is how does it work if you have a problem with delivery bikes, and after sales service, never done this before so excuse my ignorance.


----------



## mickle (15 Mar 2009)

As a long time hater of anything Raleigh it pains me to say that their touring bikes look perfectly acceptable.

Not that I would but you go ahead.


----------



## col (18 Mar 2009)

Ok Iv changed my mind, Im now looking at a basic racer, what do you all think of the carrera virtuoso, or is there anyone with one ? Any thoughts please would be very helpfull, thanks.


----------



## chris667 (19 Mar 2009)

A very poor choice for touring with much luggage. OK for general transport though, if you can fit some mudguards.


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2009)

Col,

I think that you'll find the gearing a bit high. 

After the purchasing of a mountain bike, I acquired a road bike (12 gears) and found that the gearing was way too high for my considerable weight - at least five stones heavier than you.

The Virtuoso has only 16 gears and although it has a compact chain set you will find hills a bit of a challenge.

I had enough problems with a triple ring chain ring (30 tooth granny ring) set up on a different road bike and had to lower the gearing further by changing the rear cassette to one with 28 teeth.

If you are buying from Halfords, try pedalling up from Halfords to North Road and then up to where the Odeon used to be. That will give you an idea of how suitable/unsuitable the gearing is for you as those hills are not too demanding.


----------



## col (19 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> Col,
> 
> I think that you'll find the gearing a bit high.
> 
> ...



You were 24 stone? blimey that must have been resticting for you, I sometimes feel the weight at 19 stone.
You will be surprised to hear Iv changed my mind again, what a pain this has become as I dont want to make a big mistake, as its going to last me a while when I do get one.
Hybrid seems to be on my mind a lot now, as it will fill all my needs except the drops, which Im thinking can be sorted with some sort of add ons to the flat bars to give me a more aero position in winds ect? Also a rack on the back and a couple of bottle cages and Im away. Now which one????? I dont want to go over 400 if possible, and remember seeing some nice ones between 300 and 400. Any recommendations for hybrids ?
I use that particular road often in the car, but not on the bike unless coming down hill as the traffic is terrible there now.

Thanks all for the responses.


----------



## chris667 (20 Mar 2009)

I think you're too heavy to be comfortable on a bike with 23mm tyres.
I'm 20ish stone and my Galaxy has 35mm tyres, far better for the larger gentleman although even these are on the skinny side for me with luggage if I go offroad.
You should really look at something secondhand. IME nothing at the price you want to pay new will come with reliable wheels. There really is nothing like a handbuilt wheel, they pay for themselves because you don't have to do anything with them.
If I were you, I'd be looking at an old mountain bike, with road-specific tyres at around 1.5" width. In the 80s, mountain bike design was taking its lead from touring bikes, which meant they were really good for road riding.
£400 would buy you a really special one, and you'd have enough left over for other camping stuff and a decent saddle. True, not quite as fast as a road tourer, but comfy all day, and the low gears mean you'll get up any hill.


----------



## vernon (20 Mar 2009)

col said:


> You were 24 stone? blimey that must have been resticting for you, I sometimes feel the weight at 19 stone.
> You will be surprised to hear Iv changed my mind again, what a pain this has become as I dont want to make a big mistake, as its going to last me a while when I do get one.
> Hybrid seems to be on my mind a lot now, as it will fill all my needs except the drops, which Im thinking can be sorted with some sort of add ons to the flat bars to give me a more aero position in winds ect? Also a rack on the back and a couple of bottle cages and Im away. Now which one????? I dont want to go over 400 if possible, and remember seeing some nice ones between 300 and 400. Any recommendations for hybrids ?
> I use that particular road often in the car, but not on the bike unless coming down hill as the traffic is terrible there now.
> ...



I did a coast to coast ride at 24 stones and was only marginally lighter when I did LEJOG. 

I'm still 22 stones but hold my own on 100km Audaxes and only come in last when it's really hilly.

I still think that the Raleigh Royal will do the job with no extras to buy.


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2009)

col you could try 
http://www.arthurcaygillcycles.biz/arthur-caygill-cycles.html... there very helpfull lots of stock too


----------



## col (20 Mar 2009)

Thanks theloafer, but I think Iv made my mind up, I think ?


----------



## vernon (21 Mar 2009)

col said:


> Thanks theloafer, but I think Iv made my mind up, I think ?



C'mon then what are you going for?


----------



## col (21 Mar 2009)

Aha Ill post pics when I get it  
But Im going to post a vote thread just for a bit of fun to see what everyone cycles. Thanks for your input though it was very helpfull.


----------



## col (22 Mar 2009)

Here is what I have ordered, it will be coming thursday as thats my first day off with eight days in total off, so Im really looking forwrd to this now.

http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b0s20p1576


----------



## vernon (22 Mar 2009)

col said:


> Here is what I have ordered, it will be coming thursday as thats my first day off with eight days in total off, so Im really looking forwrd to this now.
> 
> http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m1b0s20p1576




Have fun with it but don't overdo things.

There's plenty of nice rides to be had around Darlington.


----------



## col (22 Mar 2009)

vernon said:


> Have fun with it but don't overdo things.
> 
> There's plenty of nice rides to be had around Darlington.



Thanks, Iv got my eye on a little route I used to do regularly in my training days, its about ten miles and goes out croft road then back road to middleton tyers then right turn to barton and back stapleton bank way, a good way to get the feel of it I think?


----------



## Llama (27 Mar 2009)

the 09 range of edinburgh bikes are not yet out - country 

will be very soon - thats why there not on the website - the ones that are do not seem to have gone up in price.


----------

